# dart frogs species mix ?



## dendroïdz (Sep 25, 2011)

hey everyone ! i just want to know if i can put different species of dart frogs by exemple : Azereus and Leuc !


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's some reading material for you.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html

Azureus and Leucs can crossbreed, so that wouldn't be good.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Fingers in ears!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Please don't.
Bryan


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

tick tock tick tock,its only a matter of time now! *evil laugh*


----------



## KingSnake9 (Jul 14, 2011)

I though yuo guys were lying when you said on of these threads come every week, i think we should make a section about mixing and just junk all the threads


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

It's actually clearly stated by Ed why mixing is not ok. A thread just popped up about a pic that someone took and showed an auratus and a tinctorious together, which no matter how old they are or what tank they're in, i'm strongly against it.
Ed posted this


> I believe I will take Mr. Yeager up on his invite to continue this discussion.
> 
> When referring to mixed enclosuresi the use of the word mixed is an inapt description as this indicates that the animals are together in a homogenized fashion. Because this is not what typically happens multispecies is a better description of the properly set-up enclosure.
> Multispecies enclosures are becoming more and more common with the larger and better Zoos (including some of those at the forefront of dendrobatid breeding such as NAIB) and Aquaria. Many of the multispecies enclosures at these institutions have been present for years (some for more than a decade) with little to no problems and in some occasions house multiplegenerations of the animals on exhibit.
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually you quoted the wrong section. 
The species mentioned by the OP are species that can demonstrate aggressive behaviors towards one another as well as hybridize. Neither of those is a desirable consequence. 
I won't be surprised if the OP doesn't post any further as an amazingly large number of these threads start off with a post by one person who often doesn't post any further. 

Ed


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm new and from what I here mixing is bad. Would people on her still think its bad to keep say a pair of imitators and one D. azureus in the same tank or is that a disaster waiting to happen? Please go easy on me I have know clue.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess it's been about the standard 4 weeks right............


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I would say as far as mixing goes, a mix of parasites, disease, stress and death are your best options...

Mix away!

JBear


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Poison dart frogs in their original form can be quite valuable. Once they are mixed, the frogs become worthless, whether or not they have bred. Mixing terrestrial and arboreal species will often end in the death of one or more frogs due to stress.

In the pdf hobby, mixing is not recommended or accepted due to all the reasons listed previously. Take it from someone who knows ~

k


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank You Mordia for this useful post!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

KingSnake9 said:


> I though yuo guys were lying when you said on of these threads come every week, i think we should make a section about mixing and just junk all the threads


 
we should do the above and get a pool going with prizes since it happens so often.


----------

